# Any problems in Provence?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Are there any towns, villages, narrow roads or other pitfalls to avoid while driving a 7 metres MH in and around Provence?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Provence*

Yes, one or two. But I am sure you will manage.

TM


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

I think you'll find that the majority of French towns have one or two narrow roads that make navigation in anything larger than the average family car testing. 
My advice is to keep an eye out for the warning road signs.
I can understand your concerns the trick is not to worry about it I'm sure you'll cope, it's all part of the adventure.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

The only problem we have every had and we fall for it again each year is we don't want to come home but can't afford a house over there.
Just relax and enjoy.
James


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Keith

As above!

I would keep well clear of the "old town" areas, since some of their streets are little more than alleys - but that's just common sense. :wink: 

A few of the roads are cut through solid rock, and the overhangs can be a bit terrifying if you are on the rocky side of the road when something big approaches, but there are not many places like that.

Other than that it's very much the same as anywhere else - except a lot prettier than many places. Don't ignore the Lot and the Vezere regions either. Just as pretty as Provence and the Dordogne, but less crowded.

Dave


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Keith
> 
> As above!
> 
> ...


In those areas there are usually the 3.5T restrictions anyway.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I remember reading as book a few years ago about someone who spent a year there. 8O 

Maybe he had a big motorhome. :? 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

steco1958 said:


> In those areas there are usually the 3.5T restrictions anyway.


Yes - a handy "advisory" notice, but our van is only 3.3T and is wider than some really heavy jobs. 8O 8O

Width and length are the crucial factors . . . . and keeping the elderly brain alert and in gear. :roll:

Well, in my case anyway! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> steco1958 said:
> 
> 
> > In those areas there are usually the 3.5T restrictions anyway.
> ...


Having seen a MH which had the Luton demolished on an overhang on a main road in the Lot I would add height as critical also.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

rayc said:


> Having seen a MH which had the Luton demolished on an overhang on a main road in the Lot I would add height as critical also.


Already did Ray. :wink:

_"A few of the roads are cut through solid rock, and the overhangs can be a bit terrifying if you are on the rocky side of the road when something big approaches, but there are not many places like that."_

You are quite right though - watching out for low flying obstacles is not easy and doesn't come naturally. It is ever so easy to forget the overhangs, be it rocks or trees, but so far . . . . . touch wood! 8O

Dave


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Don't trust your Sat Nav to take you round Carpentras. They've built a new bypass but, when we were there in September, they'd not put up all the road signs. 

So, I trusted the Sat Nav. 

Big Mistake - it took us down a twisty minor road with thorn bushes on both sides.....


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

steco1958 said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Keith
> ...


As I said earlier . . . Read the road signs 

or as the navigator is always telling me, "when all else fails read the instructions" :lol:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Best advice I can think of is to make sure you are aware of your surroundings (and vehicle size) at all times. 

If in doubt about width or height get your passenger to check for you. Most importantly enjoy yourself !!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Beware of market days- especially the informal ones. In such circumstances the French tend to abandon their cars where they stop rather than park which can cause chaos.

If you get stuck because of this then go into the back, put the kettle on, and wait for the local police to turn up and sort it. No-one else will get heated so no need for you to do so. It works best to pretend you don't speak any French at all. Showing that you do speak French makes people assume you can get yourself out of the situation; play dumb and they all rally round and treat you like...well, a dumb foreigner !

G


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I've only experienced one really hairy stretch of Provencal road. We were driving a 6m coachbuilt.

We were in Castellane (04) and wanted to go north and finish the day in Barcelonnette (04). Not a great choice of routes and once through Colmars, you're just about committed to continue along the D908 - it's a long way back to an alternative route.

Quite a pleasant ride until you start to ascend to the Col d'Allos - that's where the roads starts to narrow, with crumbling edges and a loooooooong drop, on the right of course!

It's one of the very few times my buttocks ached  and clenching them doesn't help.

"Please please don't let anything come the other way" she said - too late, round the bend came a tanker truck.

Never was I more relieved than to go over the top of the Col and down to our campsite for the night.

You may well enjoy driving with two wheels hanging in mid air, I don't.

Apart from that - a lovely place.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for all your helpful advice - appreciated.


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry to be negative but southern France is not very motorhome friendly compare with other parts. There are not many Aires and local mayors are hostile, putting up notices prohibiting overnight stops. Their excuse is that they are concerned about travellers. In summer there is a high fire risk and wildcamping is just about impossible.

Provence is not very well served with campsites compared to the Cote d'Azur. We had a boat in Provence for more than ten years and know French ports very well. Unfortunately, they are a long way from places where you can park.

The Aires at Carro and Sausset are good. From Sausset you can get a train along the Corniche to Marseilles.

Hope this helps,

Brian


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We found Provence a joy and had no problems finding Aires or places to park. We do have a scooter so that does help us park on some of the more remote Aires or wild spots. The roads are fine.

We did once nearly come unstuck in St Croix but it was my fault for taking my eye of the ball and listening to the sat nav rather than my common sense (if I had any). Ended up down a 40% incline with about an inch each side of the van. Got completely stuck until some kind local showed is the way out.

The Verdon Gorges can be a bit hairy and are best done when its quiet. There are quite a few overhangs like this one. (actually taken in the Tarn Gorges but similar)

I find closing your eyes and going for it the best plan! 8O


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Mr Zebedee Sir, will you please stop telling people about the Lot. It is such a lovely place that all this publicity will mean it will be chock-a-block before we get a chance to return in May. We have been going there every year since 1985 and it still remains quiet, peaceful and stress free. Enough tourists to make a living for the crafts people but not enough to spoil the place ................ yet :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Sue


----------

